# Hopping on that meatloaf bandwagon



## bertman (Jan 20, 2020)

My wife hates meatloaf, so it isn’t something we get to have in my house. She has an uncle that smokes meatloaf on a regular basis, and I have dropped hints to her that I’d like to try that. Then last week, we went out to eat and I ordered a smoked meatloaf. It was amazing, and even she said she should have ordered it.

So, today I am giving it a go. It’s 16 degrees out right now; we’ll see how that affects my aging MES.

*My “recipe”:*

3 lb 50/50 Pork and venison
    (I ground up some loin and tenderloin from last year’s deer)
2 carrots, shredded
1/2 onion, minced
2 stalks celery, shredded
4 T minced fresh parsley
2 T Jack Stack Barbecue KC Steak Rub
1/2 T garlic powder
one egg
1/2 c milk
1 c bread crumbs








I was worried that the loaf might be too moist, so I’m using a trick I’ve used in the past to make round venison bacon loaves. If it falls apart, everything is still contained, and this should help it hold some shape. It’s in the smoker now running at 250 with a blend of pecan and hickory chips.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2020)

looks like your off to a good start, got to love smoked meatloaf.


----------



## bertman (Jan 20, 2020)

I lowered the temp to 225, to slow down the cook and hopefully get more smoke. The loaf is currently at an IT of 140, and I couldn't resist a peek inside. I wanted to see if it was holding its shape, and it seems to be doing fine.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2020)

looking good, you'll be fine meatloaf usually takes on smoke pretty quickly, I usually start mine around 180-200 for an hour then up it to 225 until done,


----------



## bertman (Jan 20, 2020)

smokerjim, I think I'll follow that advice next time. In less than two hours this reached 160.

At 160 IT, I cut the strings and opened the QMatz, basted with some KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce, bumped the heat up to 250, and will give it 20 minutes more with the sauce on it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2020)

sure does look good, bet it will taste even better


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks delicious. I do similar to Jim on temps.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like a keeper. . .


----------



## bertman (Jan 20, 2020)

It turned out good, but not great. Proud of my first attempt, but I considered adding a rub to the outside, and I believe I will next time. This could have used a little more flavor. It was really moist, and held up well, even after slicing. I might even have to make brown gravy in advance next time, and try smoking that for the potatoes and meatloaf on the plate.

I also talked myself out of using my mailbox mod to get more smoke from pellets, instead of just the chips in the MES. The chips just never give enough smoke. I should have used the pellets, too.












...and plated:






Ironically, the wife isn't home, so I'm eating this alone (come to think of it, I did't need to have salad with this!). I can't wait to hear what she thinks of it, and I'm anxious to try this again with some changes!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2020)

bertman said:


> It turned out good, but not great. Proud of my first attempt, but I considered adding a rub to the outside, and I believe I will next time. This could have used a little more flavor. It was really moist, and held up well, even after slicing. I might even have to make brown gravy in advance next time, and try smoking that for the potatoes and meatloaf on the plate.
> 
> I also talked myself out of using my mailbox mod to get more smoke from pellets, instead of just the chips in the MES. The chips just never give enough smoke. I should have used the pellets, too.
> 
> ...


I always put rub in mine. Looks good bud


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2020)

looks good from here, nice job i have a mes 30 also, always use the mailbox with pellets, also don't trust the factory thermometer they are known to be off.


----------



## bertman (Jan 20, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks good from here, nice job i have a mes 30 also, always use the mailbox with pellets, also don't trust the factory thermometer they are known to be off.



I think my factory thermometer is actually dead. I was using a backup for a while anyway, now it has become the only one I use.


----------



## negolien (Jan 22, 2020)

Gonna try the bbq meatloaf someone posted on here sometime today. Going half recipe though as it's just me. Moms getting her uppers pulled for her dentures so no decent food for the poor girl for a few weeks.


----------

